# Fish Ident plz



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

some kind of native fish? only Acestro or Poly will have any shot at this probably


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

It's a Hybrid. Cross between a badd probally a rock bass hence the red eye and a blue gill. Both fish are close to the same size when they are at mature mating size.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Looks like a Green Sunfish to me. I'd get those things in all the time with my plant shipments when I used to work at a fish store. Here's one I brought home:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thanks you 2 for making my prediction bad...now if you 2 would only post on a more regular basis!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks !!!

It does look like a green sunfish with those stripes. He's aggressive as hell, even flare at my GSP and convict....ate a guppie a little smaller than him today.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Actually, I also think it's a hybrid. It definitely has green sunny traits(i.e., extended caudal peduncle and silver edging of the median fins), however, note the red iris of the eye. That my friends is a warmouth _(Lepomis gulosus)_ trait as well as the lack of noticable striping although that could be a mood issue.


----------



## ADAM a.k.a "fishdude" (Nov 17, 2003)

i disagree with all of you but i could be wrong! lol i love to fish and i think that iwht a white crappie! :smile:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Red eyes are not uncommon in green sunfish, I have one my-self that
has them, I know this fish that I have is not a hybrid for we do not
have warmouth where the fish was caught, and almost all seem to carry
the trait locally.

the colored edges on the fins really give this away as a green,
I also though will say, a Hybrid is not out of the realm of possability
I definitly slant toward a green though.

Here is an old trick I used when netting in the Huron river where they are 
both common, stick your finger in it's mouth, or use a tooth pick,
look for teeth on the toungue if there their it's a warmouth or hybrid of one.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

its a green sunfish for sure....i always feed them to my rhom....


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i used to have a 7" green sunfish that would eat small lizards....they are really mean fish especially when they get larger....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I was going to say blue gill, but it doesn't seem tall enough.


----------

